# Форум для размышляющих > Ты не один... >  Одиноко.. ищу родственную душу

## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Есть тут люди которые тоже хотят кого-то найти ? без половой принадлежности, а в смысле просто родственную душу.. http://vk.com/id60802132 пишите мне тогда , я щас путешествую по Украине и России и могу приехать к вам .. напишите вк о себе

----------


## Игорёк

уже до украины добралась а все бестолку..

----------


## Гражданин

Мне интересно, если она путешествует все время, то на какие средства?)

----------


## Игорёк

сдает квартиру оставленную в наследство. Правда где сама базируется - вопрос)

----------


## Сингулярность

> Правда где сама базируется - вопрос)


 У родственных душ базируется, Настёна  :Smile:

----------


## Игорёк

так ей их несколько надо ? я так понял что пока еще ни одной не нашлось.

----------


## PavelDizelMan

Только Вы сами сможете себя спасти. Меньше надо нервничать___если сложно самой с этим справитсья эсть настойки спец___домашнии.  
Ну а если все так туго____ то пойдите к что в народе говорят  к **бабке**. Они в каждом городе есть. 
Они уже Вам точно помогут

----------


## Melissa

> пишите мне тогда , я щас путешествую по Украине и России и могу приехать к вам ..


 К нам, домой?))
Слетала бы в Турцию на эти деньги, и печаль прошла бы

----------


## Игорёк

тык онаж ее как бэ ищет ))

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

*Игорек*, сам ты без толку, ты живя в одном своем Новосибе,тоже, как я понимаю,никого пока не нашел,хоть и несколько лет нафоруме сидишь уже..
А при перемене мест жительства все-таки больше общения и новых впечатлений всегда, поэтому в этом есть большой смысл

----------


## Rum

> *Игорек*, сам ты без толку, ты живя в одном своем Новосибе,тоже, как я понимаю,никого пока не нашел,хоть и несколько лет нафоруме сидишь уже..
> А при перемене мест жительства все-таки больше общения и новых впечатлений всегда, поэтому в этом есть большой смысл


 Люблю менять места и обстановку, жаль не получается делать это часто :с
Вам повезло)

----------


## Гражданин

> Люблю менять места и обстановку, жаль не получается делать это часто :с
> Вам повезло)


  Я вот тоже планирую рано или несколько позднее сменить обстановку( место жительства). Вот только помнить надо,что от себя не убеждать.

----------


## Игорёк

> *Игорек*, сам ты без толку, ты живя в одном своем Новосибе,тоже, как я понимаю,никого пока не нашел,хоть и несколько лет нафоруме сидишь уже..
> А при перемене мест жительства все-таки больше общения и новых впечатлений всегда, поэтому в этом есть большой смысл


 Томск не настолько маленький город, чтобы оправдать собственную невостребованность. 
Про впечатления согласен. Но это лучше осуществлять уже при наличие души. Моя (душа) живет в шаговой доступности от меня, и, кстати, если благоприятно сложатся обстоятельства, то летом побываем у вас в Томске.

----------


## Ищущая Печали,,,,

Игорек, так я особенная.. похожих на себя не встречала пока..

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорек, так я особенная.. похожих на себя не встречала пока..


 У меня стало получаться только после того как начал менять свои "особенности".  Если что-то не нравится - прежде всего проблемы надо искать в себе.

----------


## Гражданин

> Томск не настолько маленький город, чтобы оправдать собственную невостребованность. 
> Про впечатления согласен. Но это лучше осуществлять уже при наличие души. Моя (душа) живет в шаговой доступности от меня, и, кстати, если благоприятно сложатся обстоятельства, то летом побываем у вас в Томске.


 Женек,нашел спутницу жизни?)

----------


## Игорёк

> Женек,нашел спутницу жизни?)


 не знаю.. всё возможно. не хочу думать далеко. пока что я просто спокоен, первый раз в жизни. и даже в какой-то степени счастлив.

----------


## Гражданин

> не знаю.. всё возможно. не хочу думать далеко. пока что я просто спокоен, первый раз в жизни. и даже в какой-то степени счастлив.


 Чтож,тогда за тебя можно порадоваться)

----------


## Rum

> Я вот тоже планирую рано или несколько позднее сменить обстановку( место жительства). Вот только помнить надо,что от себя не убеждать.


 От себя, да, но со сменой обстановки и ты как-то меняешься внутренне.
Не знаю как у других, но у меня так)

----------


## Unity

Как же рад аз за Тебя!!!)))

----------


## Игорёк

Спасибо, братва.

----------


## CRIME

> Игорек, так я особенная.. похожих на себя не встречала пока..


  Если не секрет можите сказать чем вы особенная и отличаетесь от других людей ?

----------


## Justitiam

Дада. Мы хотим знать!

----------


## Гражданин

Яатунабе :Smile:

----------


## Justitiam

Я заметил после общения. Но таких еще как минимум 2 миллиарда

----------


## Игорёк

> Яатунабе


 это как ?)

----------

